# Dbs check aaaaaaaaaargh:)



## likesfish (Jul 24, 2013)

Put in on the 9th  police national computer list 99 etc etc checked on the 12th given to the police on the 15th left to fester

FFS its just for a pt school cleaning job potential boss is pissed off now cant start till I get clearance


----------



## Pingu (Jul 24, 2013)

on the plus side its sunny again


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 17, 2013)

How long did it take #likesfish?
 I am waiting for my DBS for my new job.
 When I went for my interview they told me they needed me as soon as possible and so when I got the offer I put in my notice straight away.
 It's now 4 weeks since they sent my DBS application off and still no sign of it. My notice has finished and I am out of work.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 17, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> How long did it take #likesfish?
> I am waiting for my DBS for my new job.
> When I went for my interview they told me they needed me as soon as possible and so when I got the offer I put in my notice straight away.
> It's now 4 weeks since they sent my DBS application off and still no sign of it. My notice has finished and I am out of work.


Sometimes they will let you start whilst it's going through. It's worth asking if you haven't already - depends on the employer and the role. Hope it comes through soon.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 17, 2013)

Four weeks isn't unusual tbh, I've got a few that have been in the system for longer than that atm


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 17, 2013)

The new rules about the DBS do allow someone to start without a new DBS but Royal Berkshire hospital nhs won't. Even though I have a super duper enhanced crb from my fostering. 
Luckily, we haven't had a foster child since July, so we haven't got any money to get in the way of enjoying the wait


----------



## Belushi (Oct 17, 2013)

You can check online where in the system you are as long as you have the reference number from your application form


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 17, 2013)

I've just put in my CTC check so no idea how long that takes.  But I'm starting a new job in a couple of weeks and they've said it needs enhanced CRB - don't know whether the CTC check would encompass this, but I guess so given they are checking if I'm a naughty terrorist.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 17, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> The new rules about the DBS do allow someone to start without a new DBS but Royal Berkshire hospital nhs won't. Even though I have a super duper enhanced crb from my fostering.
> Luckily, we haven't had a foster child since July, so we haven't got any money to get in the way of enjoying the wait


See I think that's ridiculous. Clearly you've been through the process at least once so what they think this different bit of paper tells them that the other doesn't I have no idea. I know it's due to a process change rather than their own choice but the whole new system seems ludicrous.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 17, 2013)

It's in case you've committed a crime since the last time you were checked.

But new DBS forms are portable if I've understood the system properly.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 17, 2013)

Belushi said:


> You can check online where in the system you are as long as you have the reference number from your application form


Apparently HR have checked the tracking system and I have been at 'stage 4' ie with the local police for the past two weeks. The DBS website says that the forms can be accepted by a new employer "at their own risk" but of course what right thinking bureaucrat is ever going to take "their own risk"?


----------



## Belushi (Oct 17, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Apparently HR have checked the tracking system and I have been at 'stage 4' ie with the local police for the past two weeks. The DBS website says that the forms can be accepted by a new employer "at their own risk" but of course what right thinking bureaucrat is ever going to take "their own risk"?


 
Ach its always stage 4, it has to go to the county constabulary and they can take ages. Hope it comes through soon mate.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 17, 2013)

i had one done august 2012 and i just had a crb come back a few weeks ago. i was under the impression you only had to have one done every three years?


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 17, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Apparently HR have checked the tracking system and I have been at 'stage 4' ie with the local police for the past two weeks. The DBS website says that the forms can be accepted by a new employer "at their own risk" but of course what right thinking bureaucrat is ever going to take "their own risk"?



Especially if their insurer gets a bit twitchy and starts muttering about liability.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2013)

Belushi said:


> It's in case you've committed a crime since the last time you were checked.
> 
> But new DBS forms are portable if I've understood the system properly.



Does the 'stage 4' stuff (where applicable) show up on a certificate though?



equationgirl said:


> See I think that's ridiculous. Clearly you've been through the process at least once so what they think this different bit of paper tells them that the other doesn't I have no idea. I know it's due to a process change rather than their own choice but the whole new system seems ludicrous.



I'm a bit fuzzy on this (was last involved in doing the checks just as CRB went live)

snag is, that (unless someone is specifically barred from working with children and/ or vulnerable adults) the DBS disclosure is not saying to an employer "you are OK to employ this person" or "you must not employ this person" - the purpose of the system is to provide employers with information so that they can make a decision on the circumstances of the job and what's on the disclosure.

If employer A decides that person B, despite their record, is OK to do job C, then is it reasonable that employer D should allow that person to do job E without further consideration?  And if they do, who ends up in the shit if something does go wrong?



frogwoman said:


> i had one done august 2012 and i just had a crb come back a few weeks ago. i was under the impression you only had to have one done every three years?



That was my understanding if you're staying with one employer, but see above.  It must be something of a pain in the tail for anyone with multiple employers...


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 17, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> i had one done august 2012 and i just had a crb come back a few weeks ago. i was under the impression you only had to have one done every three years?


Up until last year a crb had to be redone for every new role or job that was considered sensitive. If you are in the same role you need to renew it every three years. The condemns changed the system to allow the new DBS to be reused across different jobs, but the get out class in the small print means no one will take the risk to do so. In the meantime the clinic I am due to be working in has an empty desk where I should be.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 17, 2013)

Not portable afaik.....I sort them for volunteers and need to do new ones every 3 years even for people whose day job might be teaching or social work.  Total waste of time and resources.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 17, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Up until last year a crb had to be redone for every new role or job that was considered sensitive. If you are in the same role you need to renew it every three years. The condemns changed the system to allow the new DBS to be reused across different jobs, but the get out class in the small print means no one will take the risk to do so. In the meantime the clinic I am due to be working in has an empty desk where I should be.


with our students we are finding that dbs checks are coming back A LOT quicker than the old crbs

good luck


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 25, 2014)

I applied in November, mines still not back.  I'm starting to wonder if being on the construction industry blacklist has anything to do with it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 25, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> I applied in November, mines still not back.  I'm starting to wonder if being on the construction industry blacklist has anything to do with it.



dunno.

again, from past experience (pre- CRB) is that some could come back with a lot of record fairly quick, some could take months and months and come back with 'nothing known'


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 26, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> I applied in November, mines still not back.  I'm starting to wonder if being on the construction industry blacklist has anything to do with it.


I wrote to our (Tory) mp. Within a week he had replied, promising to take it up with the head of the DBS. By the end of the following week, my DBS was miraculously in my hands.


----------

